# Autumn\Fall Fattie throwdown anyone?



## jond (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey all,

Would anyone be interested in a throwdown, as the title says really ;)

If so can you post your interest, ideas for rules, dates, themes, who would judge etc.

I'm really new to the concept of a throwdown....

I'm thinking that if there is interest to have the throwdown open for maybe the period of a week say starting on a Saturday with the final submissions to be posted to a judging thread by 6pm PST the following Saturday that way anyone with weird shift patterns etc gets a full 7 days to have a go. BTW i went for a 6pm PST close so all the guys on the west coast don't have to start real early if they choose the last day ;)

ENTRANTS:


JonD
Chef_boy812
Shellbellc
Jfulwinder

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm down like charlie brown. Fatties
FATTIES!!!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 8, 2008)

In like flynn!  I was on vaca for the first...


----------



## jfulwider (Oct 8, 2008)

Hells to the yeah! Just let me know the dates.


----------



## jond (Oct 8, 2008)

Cool :)

I have been thinking about this all evening but am thinking of the following as a guideline in terms of rules just to make it a bit easier for the new to cooking let alone Q...

1, 2 categories> 

> Seasonal filling, basically things that are in season at the time of the throwdown must form the majority of the content of the filling.

> Free Choice, anything you want as a filling.

2, Both categories must be entered to qualify for the TD but judged individually and then a winner 2nd\3rd\4th in each category depending on number of entrants and then an overall winner (this bit may be a bit complex lol)

I suggest having a list of entrants that cannot be added to at the start time of the TD??  I will update the list in the first post.



Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds cool, Hey can the admins make the trophie avatars too?
we may need a list keeper, I nominate JonD!


----------



## jond (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds great :) Do you want to enter?

Chef.. I'm already building the list ;)

OK,

I'm thinking that we should close the list of entrants @ 9pm PST (GMT-8) on Saturday 11th October with a view to the throwdown qualifying from then until 9pm PST on Saturday the 18th October when entries can be submitted.  Entries should consiste of the following in each category:

Outer ingredients
Filling ingedients
Smoker type
And not forgetting Q-View ;)
Rolled Sausage ready for filling
Filling before rolling
Rolled finished fattie
Fattie when taken off the smoker
Fattie Sliced
Any more suggestions welcomed ;)

Jon.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 8, 2008)

Jon I have a question about the closing of entries why? What if someone joins that week and wants in on it. What if a current member is on vacation and comes back during the comp and wants in? Hey its ya'lls contest so do what the majority wants those were just questions that popped into my head. I believe the last one just had the deadline when everything had to be done and posted then they set up a voting thread.


----------



## jond (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi,

That's cool, the date range was a suggestion not the rule ;)  Obviously it's got to end sometime but the end of the month is a good suggestion.  It's all about the fun and the Q creations :)

Jon.


----------



## mgwerks (Oct 9, 2008)

I want in!  I already have a couple of ideas.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 9, 2008)

Jon what I was talking about was not having a sign up that would stop. Whatever date and time you want to end it is fine just say all entries must be posted by such an such date at such an such time. Have a kind of sign up thread but don't close that thread if someone decides to enter the day of turn in as long as its by final turn in time then who cares?


----------



## jond (Oct 9, 2008)

That makes sense, so just have a final submission date\time.

No registration, just post if interested to get an idea of numbers.

Jon.


----------



## kariandy (Oct 9, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't think I can top my last monster....but might jump in just for kicks......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## rsands (Feb 6, 2009)

Given a little notice, ya can count me in!


----------

